# Elephant Ear Betta - Help with his name? + other delights. (Photos)



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

*delete pls*

delete pls


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

You could name him Monty, or Montie if it is a girl!


----------

